# Uber's self driving cars have trouble going a mile without human intervention, leaks show



## Jazzbaseball (Nov 22, 2014)

*Uber's self-driving cars have trouble with the whole self-driving thing, leaks show*
http://mashable.com/2017/03/16/uber...-Prod-RSS-Feedburner-All-Partial#3yPLtUe5smq8


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

People will not accept these.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

This is THEE best thing to come out regarding Uber for drivers in Uber drivers' history.

I don't think anyone understand how important this is from a drivers' standpoint.

But this basically proves what any freethinking person already knew and of course what I've been saying all along. We have absolutely nothing to worry about. These things will never see the light of day and I really hope that when there is a major accident(and there will be a first one at some point) that nobody gets hurt.


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

Well then when uber launchs these sdc's there will have to be a proviso that all rides must be 1/2 mile or less in duration...ta-da! problem solved.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> This is THEE best thing to come out regarding Uber for drivers in Uber drivers' history.
> 
> I don't think anyone understand how important this is from a drivers' standpoint.
> 
> But this basically proves what any freethinking person already knew and of course what I've been saying all along. We have absolutely nothing to worry about. These things will never see the light of day and I really hope that when there is a major accident(and there will be a first one at some point) that nobody gets hurt.


Uber is way behind on SDCs. In comparison, Waymo in 2015, in the last major report they made public, claims to have gone 7 months without a driver _needing _to take over. Hundreds of thousands of miles without needing a driver to intervene, two years ago.

The actual danger for drivers is that almost every major auto company in the world is coming for their jobs. Only one of them has to accomplish it to impact major markets.

With Waymo planning to lease their platform, if they get to level 4 first, any automaker can jump in. Waymo may already be at level 4. All signs point to them preparing to announce sooner rather than later. Some experts are predicting this year. I think it will be 2018 or 2019 because Google tends to be very cautious. This race is not slowing, it's accelerating.

They will then go through testing and approval by the government. The testing grounds are already being built.

I doubt there will be any major accidents with SDC testing. They have safety drivers and are speed limited.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

lol pathetic.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

Most of my riders who are over 40 say they will never ride in a driverless car... The college kids on the other hand seem to think it's major cool.
I do believe that at first (and maybe for a few years) some kids and alienated and isolated people will punk the SDCs. "How many cars did you halt today?" may become the new game in town. Every SDC will need vidcams facing street-ward so that car disruptors could be taped and identified thru facial recognition. (Unless they all wear Donald Trump masks... ) After a few are executed in a *very* public and nasty manner the behavior may slowly cease and desist.

And as a reporter who wrote articles that were critical of Uber found out, if Travis or a computer operator flags your account, he can always know when you are being UBERED about town. Also your pick up spot as well as your destination. My great Uncle Guido would have loved this! What a nice and clean way to make your enemies disappear! The SDC could drive off a cliff, into a block of granite, or off the Brooklyn Bridge.

Travis-ty would in time evolve into a "dark lord"... like Sauron. in the Lord of the Rings. But I may be over-reaching here!

Hey, what happens if a SDC is used as a getaway car in a bank robbery? Is Uber responsible for aiding and abetting?

OK, Pops needs to take a nap now.... Too much excitement in this burning brain!


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Yep, and men will live on Mars by the year 2000.


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

Jagent said:


> Yep, and men will live on Mars by the year 2000.


That plan is on delay because they can't convince any women to go with them.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Jagent said:


> Yep, and men will live on Mars by the year 2000.


Who said that? A magazine opinion article? No sensible person could have believed that unless it were written in the 1960's. We couldn't do it today. Or is this just you being your provocative self?



heynow321 said:


> lol pathetic.


An excellent rebuttal. So full of detail and logic, I'm unable to counter. I tip my hat sir.



Gung-Ho said:


> That plan is on delay because they can't convince any women to go with them.


Hundreds of thousands have signed up for what would probably be a one way trip to Mars.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> People will not accept these.


Millennials will but then again, they are not people.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

uberdriverfornow said:


> This is THEE best thing to come out regarding Uber for drivers in Uber drivers' history.
> 
> I don't think anyone understand how important this is from a drivers' standpoint.
> 
> But this basically proves what any freethinking person already knew and of course what I've been saying all along. We have absolutely nothing to worry about. These things will never see the light of day and I really hope that when there is a major accident(and there will be a first one at some point) that nobody gets hurt.


Any accident where no one is hurt is minor. By definition major means injuries.


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Hundreds of thousands have signed up for what would probably be a one way trip to Mars.


Ex husbands signing up former wives.


----------

